# Kostengünstige Alternative zu AutoCAD , aber kompatibel + ähnliche Handhabung?



## spooky3000 (1. Oktober 2011)

*Kostengünstige Alternative zu AutoCAD , aber kompatibel + ähnliche Handhabung?*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

seit Jahren arbeite ich beruflich mit CAD-Software und nutze vorwiegend für den 2D- , aber auch teilweise 3D-Bereich AutoCAD.
Allerdings wird unsere Abteilung in den kommenden Monaten vergrößert werden. Das hieße mehr Mitarbeiter, dies wiederum bedeutet mehr AutoCAD-Plätze, die wir benötigen.
AutoCAD ist aber bekanntlich sehr teuer (die Vollversion geht auf stolze 5500 € pro Lizenz zu) und ich bin mit meinen Kollegen auf der Suche nach kostengünstigen Alternativen.

Dabei haben wir im Internet ( 2D CAD Solutions ) ein Programm entdeckt, welches extrem unserer Vorstellung entgegen kam. Nennt sich ZWCAD.
Bei Tests haben wir festgestellt, daß zumindest, was Dateiformate anbelangt, alles 100% kompatibel ist, die Oberfläche erinnert ebenfalls stark an AutoCAD, so daß eine Umgewöhnung für AutoCAD-Gewöhnte bisher auch kein wirkliches Problem dargestellt hat. Der Preis mit 499 - 599 € ist auch ok.
Die große Frage allerdings:
Wir haben keinerlei Kenntnis oder Erfahrung darüber, mit welchen Aufsätzen ZWCAD funktionieren würde und wir würden neben diesem Produkt mögliche Alternativen austesten wollen, die ebenfalls wie ZWCAD kompatibel sind zu AutoCAD, exakt gleich oder ähnlich zu bedienen und preislich für unser kleines Unternehmen auch zu stemmen wären. Ein bis zwei weitere Vergleichsprogramme wären sicherlich nicht verkehrt.

Kennt jemand Aufsätze für ZWCAD und/oder hat jemand Erfahrung mit ZWCAD gemacht? 
Gibt es Alternativen dazu, die man auch testen kann und auch nicht große Löcher in unser Firmenbudget reinreißen?

Ich bedanke mich sehr herzlich für die Mühe.

VG
spooky3000


----------



## spooky3000 (6. Oktober 2011)

leider wohl keiner dabei, der kenntnisse hätte oder uns hilft?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2011)

Das ist wohl ein wenig zu speziell für die User hier  

Also, wenn ihr einen richitgen Betrieb habt und dann von der alternativen Software gleich mehrere Lizenzen erwerben wollt, dann würde ich mal beim Hersteller antrufen und mich da genau informieren - der wird ja ein Interesse daran haben, euch sein Produkt zu verkaufen, wenn es die gewünschten Dinge kann ^^ und wenn die Beratung schlecht war und es die Dinge doch nicht kann, hättet ihr durch die Beratung ja einen "Beweis", so dass ihr im Zweifel die Lizenzen zurückgeben könnt.


Auf der anderen Seite ist es halt auch so: die 5500€ für AutoCAD sind ja rein buchhalterisch steuerlich absetzbar und als Belastung anzurechnen, und wenn man es dann auf die effektiven Kosten "pro Arbeitstag" umrechnet und zB 2-3 Jahre nutzt, ist die Investition evlt. dann doch nicht GANZ so hoch - hängt halt davon ab, wie Umsatz, Gewinn und Budget bei euch aussieht.


----------



## spooky3000 (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Herbboy,

vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Natürlich richtet sich unsere Kaufkraft als noch kleines Unternehmen nach Umsatz und dem prognostizierten Gewinn, da kommt uns AutoCAD und gleich mehrere Lizenzen davon, recht teuer.
Es kommt noch meines Wissens hinzu, daß AutoCAD Dich dazu auffordert, die Software nach maximal drei Jahren zu updaten, sonst wird das Programm deaktiviert, das Du vormals für stolze 5500 pro Lizenz eingekauft hast. Die Updates von bis zu 1500 € pro Jahr haben sich echt gewachsen, da Du alle kaufen mußt, hast Du also nach spätestens 3 Jahren nochmals 4500€ pro Lizenz nachbezahlt. 
Dasist bei ZWCAD nicht so, wann Du Updates ziehst, steht einem frei. Laut 2dcad-solutions.de kosten diese nur 150€ und zudem gibt es keinen Zwang diese zu kaufen.

Aus rein wirtschaftlicher Sicht, sieht es also blendend aus, wenn man ZWCAD kaufen würde und tendieren auch dazu, denn unsere Tests waren wirklich gut.
Aber ein paar Alternativen hätte ich noch gerne gesehen. Scheinbar gibt es die aber nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2011)

Konntest Du in den Tests denn nicht alles ausprobieren, was nötig ist? Also, mit diesen "Aufsätzen" ?


----------



## spooky3000 (7. Oktober 2011)

Dafür müßte ich die Aufsätze kennen, die mit ZWCAD laufen.
AutoCAD und ZWCAD sind zwar von Handhabung und Kompatibilität nahezu identisch, aber Aufsätze eben nicht.

Trotzdem kein Verlust,wenn man bedenkt, daß die meisten AddOns für AutoCAD von einigen Ausnahmen abgesehen, echter Mist sind!


----------

